# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Norma hellas deca&Nile Sustanon Fake Norma 3 years of shelf-life.

## borat

Hello guys. I received some norma deca and nile sustanon a couple of days ago. I wonder if they are real. This is my first time Im going to take steroids soo please help me.

Norma Hellas Deca.
L. 0306023
E. 06 2006


Nile Sustanon.
B. 94451, B. 94450, B. 94444
Exp.6/08, Exp. 7/08

Please Help me! Thanks!!

----------


## Seajackal

The Normas are real but the Niles...don't use those ones that are writen NILE
CO all in caps, they are fake for sure. The 2 amps at the 1st pic right side are
good IMO I'm in doubt on those first 3 amps... :Hmmmm: 
Welcome aboard Borat!

----------


## ajfina

I don't know but the crimping in the normas are a bit ****ed up

----------


## littlemantc

deca looks good...black stop help that

----------


## littlemantc

did u get all from the same source????if ya did hmmm??

----------


## MichaelCC

norma looks good to me from the pictures, but I'm also not sure about the NILE. Can you plese take the picture again,but in better light condition? I think it can helps more. IMO - those with green line on the neck looks good.

----------


## wuboy25

Deca looks good to me

----------


## borat

Hello guys! Thank you very much for your answers, I really appreciate it. About the Nile Sustanon , I called him and changed all the sustas to B.94450 and 94451. Here is a good pic of the new ones. And once again thank you =). One more thing, do they counterfeit nolvadex ?? I have white 20mg nolva, and can I chop it and take only 10mg? /Yerksmesh, Peace!!

----------


## Seajackal

Now you're good to go IMO. Good luck borat!

----------


## Geriguy

Your old niles were also good.
Nile makes that tipe of amp for hospital use only.
And yes, NILE CO letters are with capital letters, and the batch number is stamped on that kind of amps!

----------


## maropigula

Are you serious geriguy? are you sure those amps with the black print are for hospital use? where did you get this info?

I am asking because I have 2 of those in a batch of 20 and I am wondering if I should use them...

----------


## MichaelCC

I didn't know this infor too. Just don't understand why they do that - I mean why they produce 2 different kinds. I was in Egypt many times, but never seen black-printed amps. I was also in hospital (Fvcing sea urchin) and I saw they used the same amps like you can buy in pharmacy...

----------


## borat

hello! I will take my first first shot today =). I will update and tell you if its good stuff. Peace!!

----------


## Geriguy

> Are you serious geriguy? are you sure those amps with the black print are for hospital use? where did you get this info?
> 
> I am asking because I have 2 of those in a batch of 20 and I am wondering if I should use them...


I am sure! These amps are rare, but legit.
We discussed this thing a year ago. I don't have time to search the thread, but those amps are legit for sure!
And if somebody knows me, I never say something is 100% if it is not.

----------


## Geriguy

well guys. I always have time for you, I searched the old topic:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=172665

----------


## MACHI

> The Normas are real but the Niles...don't use those ones that are writen NILE
> CO all in caps, they are fake for sure. The 2 amps at the 1st pic right side are
> good IMO I'm in doubt on those first 3 amps...
> Welcome aboard Borat!


Seajackal - Not to rain on your parade but the Normas are pretty damn fake bro. look at my earlier post here -- http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ighlight=machi -- 

I would post here more often but I only really am concerned with Normas since thats all I deal with now......

----------


## ShnouzedUp

Good lord seajackal... your chick is now my wallpaper.... she is soooo sooo BAD!

----------


## Seajackal

> Seajackal - Not to rain on your parade but the Normas are pretty damn fake bro. look at my earlier post here -- http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ighlight=machi -- 
> 
> I would post here more often but I only really am concerned with Normas since thats all I deal with now......


Man you're right bro I gotta apologise every one here I noticed that from the
batch the shelf life of that Normas are 3 years not 2 years which would be the
right one. Damn excelent fake!!!!!!!!!!! (Now guess what is coming next??). Sorry
guys my bad!

----------


## MichaelCC

MACHI - I'm not sure about your words, but as I can see on your pics, your Normas has completely different aluminium tops. I've never seen real norma with tops like on your pictures. Cannot understand - if fakers made perfect tops like on the pictures on the top, why they made a stupid mistake in dates ?? .... that's what I don't understand

----------


## MichaelCC

"Judge_dread" - where are you bro ? Only you can solve our problem ...

----------


## judge_dread

Bros here are some pics of Normas directly from local pharmacies, we have to compare and find out...

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=210547

----------


## borat

aahhww ****, now I'm really pissed off

----------


## MACHI

> MACHI - I'm not sure about your words, but as I can see on your pics, your Normas has completely different aluminium tops. I've never seen real norma with tops like on your pictures. Cannot understand - if fakers made perfect tops like on the pictures on the top, why they made a stupid mistake in dates ?? .... that's what I don't understand


I just finished about 2 years of work in a research lab. We had catalogs sent to us every month that had many vial top styles we could purchase, including ones that look identical to those in this guys pics. Fakers often cut corners for convience. (most people wouldn't know the difference) Some vials have stoppers that are bad, some vial tops, some the label is off center, some the date is printed instead of stamped, and others the crimping is suspect. Only way to be absolutely sure on the good looking fakes is to have them assayed. Why the date is incorrect, I don't know. However, show me some real ones with this error.......... 

I think the most obvious thing in his pics, although slightly ambiguous because of the focus, is the sloppy 'hand' crimping.

----------


## juicy_brucy

> Your old niles were also good.
> Nile makes that tipe of amp for hospital use only.
> And yes, NILE CO letters are with capital letters, and the batch number is stamped on that kind of amps!


Not many people know about this, and it has landed me arguements aswell. It is true. The old ones were good to go too...

----------


## Seajackal

> "Judge_dread" - where are you bro ? Only you can solve our problem ...


Needless bro as I stated the batch is messed up with the exp date relation it
gives 3 years of shelf life 2003-2006 when the right it 2003-2005 2 years that
pretty much says it all, good fake IMO. Gotta pay more atention from now on.
Thanks for the heads up MACHI!  :Thumps Up:

----------


## MichaelCC

Thanx for explanation SJ and MACHI. 
If these normas are fakes, I think it's OVER now - time of perfect looking Norma is here, and all is need to do, is just correct the dates  :Frown:  IMO, it's question of months, maybe some weeks - all necessary what fakes needs to know is here ...

----------


## judge_dread

I heard that Norma Hellas is going to change their boxes/amps and take some security measures against fakes!

----------


## Seajackal

> I heard that Norma Hellas is going to change their boxes/amps and take some security measures against fakes!


Man so that email I sent without any reply took some action from them shit I'm
glad I could make them think about the very close perfect fakes for their deca .
Please let us know when the new packs hit the pharma JD! Thanks for the info.
You made my day!

----------


## MichaelCC

> I heard that Norma Hellas is going to change their boxes/amps and take some security measures against fakes!


finally they start to do something with that - it was necessary. But as I know Legit companies, they don't need to change their products becasue of fakers and too many fakes on the market. They supply only pharmacies and hospitals, and know you cannot buy it freely without prescription, so they are sure, if someone realy needs it and have a prescription, he can buy the REAL one in the pharmacy. They don't care about black market, and the money flowing around, becasue this is not their playground ...
That's my opinion, so maybe we'll be little disappointed with the attitude of NORMA to this case. ....

----------


## Seajackal

> Thanx for explanation SJ and MACHI. 
> If these normas are fakes, I think it's OVER now - time of perfect looking Norma is here, and all is need to do, *is just correct the dates*  IMO, it's question of months, maybe some weeks - all necessary what fakes needs to know is here ...


No bro I noticed 2 more things to be corrected that I won't mention for a
matter of security to avoid fakers correcting them really soon. Haha they will
always mess up with something... :LOL:

----------


## borat

I spoke to my friend yesterday. And he promised me that this deca comes directly from a pharmacy in greece. But I have returned them and got my money back now. Is it normal the pharmacys have fake?? Peace!!

SJ can you PM me what the 2 things are??

----------


## farrebarre

deca norma is fake, norma is only good for 2 years, according to urs it says 3 years = fake

----------


## tbjake34

the deca is fake u can tell by the longer neck

----------

